# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik let erop dat ik goede schoenen draag

## Leontien

> Slecht schoeisel komt veel voor bij patiënten met jicht blijkt uit onderzoek. Een verkeerde schoenkeuze leidt bij deze patiënten tot meer voetgerelateerde klachten en beperkingen in het dagelijks leven


Nu.nl

*Let jij erop dat je goede schoenen koopt met goede ondersteuning? Ga je dan altijd voor hetzelfde merk? Of ga je meer voor gemak of juist voor de mooie schoenen ongeacht hoe ze zitten? Of wissel je wel eens af?*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## gossie

goede schoeisel is ontzettend belangrijk voor je voeten is mijn mening

----------


## jolanda27

Ik let vooral op het comfort. Op hakken kan ik al helemaal niet lopen. Zelf vind ik het voetbed van de Ecco schoenen heel fijn. Ik ga dus voor gemakkelijke schoenen.

----------


## Aloisius

K let op goede pasvorm en antislipzolen en van het zelfde merk ECCO
Deze herenschoenen hebben een zeer goede voorgevormde inlegzool
Deze zijn uitneembaar makkelijk voor de geen die speciale inlegzooltjes of steunzolen hebben
Voor mij is het een uitkomst :Cool:

----------


## dotito

Ik wissel vaak af daar ik verschillende merken heb. Sinds ik geopereerd ben aan mijn tenen ben ik genoodzaakt om betere schoenen te kopen. Vroeger kocht ik al eens goedkopere schoenen, maar helaas kan ik dat nu niet meer permiteren. Vind ook wel beter zitten zo'n comfort schoenen waar je de steunzool uit kan halen. Wat ik in mijn kast heb liggen van comfortabele schoenen zijn braco zomerschoenen, gabor muiltjes, tatami laarzen, birkenstocks slippers, en heel veel sportschoenen dat vind ik ook aangenaam zitten. Op hakken lopen is ook niet voor mij bestemd. En als ik dan hakken draag zal het maximum 4 cm zijn. Moet wel zeggen dat ik de meeste schoenen in solden koop, want anders is het voor mij te prijzig.

----------


## Suske'52

Schoenen ...mijn mans stokpaardje  :Big Grin:  alsook de mijne ....zoek en koop degelijke schoenen ..... ( camper/ routard/ s.Oliver/ clarks/ le coq sportif-en de sacha schoenen ben ik aan verleid....mooie/jonge snit/zool/ plateau's....) heb mijn 3 vaste schoenwinkels .....loop op hakken van 5cm. en plateauzool nodig door de tenenoperatie's, (4 op de 10 tenen bevatten bouten .... wisselstukken haha ...) zolen MOETEN ANTI-SLIP zijn daar ik anders mijn grijp verlies bij het stappen .... tenen zijn vast gezet....met bouten ...grote tenen / omhoog gezet daar ik anders niet meer kan stappen .....Daardoor moet ik altijd hakken van 5 cm. dragen ....sleehakken daar zweef ik op :Wink:  :Big Grin:  schoenen aantal ?????  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ik zie soms ook héél mooie platte sportieve schoenen ...maar kan ze niet dragen .Spijtig!!!!!

----------


## pietkrogt

Ik moet wel goede schoenen kopen, want ik heb de aandoening Erythermalgie dus lopen is al een probleem. Als je dan geen goede schoenen hebt kun je helemaal niet lopen.

Liesbeth

----------


## sietske763

ik draag schoeisel wat lekker loopt, in de zomermaanden dus alleen teenslippers en in de winter schoenen die niet knellen, vvor t gemak dus en dan kom ik uit bij ecco.

----------


## ishbel

Ook ik koop altijd goede schoenen. Merk varieert; Clarks, Panama Jack, Dansko, Timberland, Birkenstock, Mountain Horse (paardrijden). Ik heb wel een aantal schoenen voor "netjes" maar die draag ik zelden. Hakken zijn aan mij niet besteed. Probeer wel schoenen zo veel mogelijk in de uitverkoop te kopen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Aantal schoenen zal toch gauw richting de 50 lopen  :Wink:  tot ergernis van echtgenoot! Die koopt weinig schoenen en liefst de goedkopere merken. Tot hij vorig een ernstig ongeluk heeft gehad en nu ook aan de "duurdere" merken is. Hij merkt geen verschil terwijl ik het direct merk aan mijn rug als ik op slappe schoenen heb gelopen.

----------


## Karin63

Ik stemde "Ja, van verschillende merken".
Zeker de schoenen die ik draag op het werk moeten goed zitten. Ben tevreden over het merk Clarks. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Pleun

Schoenen passen en kiezen zit er voor mij niet meer in  :Frown: .
Heb sinds een jaar Orthopedische schoenen , het voordeel is wel dat ze op maat gemaakt worden en steun geven waar nodig :Smile: .

----------

